# RWC on Superbru



## baksteen8168 (21/7/15)

Hi Guys and Gals

Anyone on here play on Superbru? I have created a Pool for the RWC and everyone is more than welcome to join. Details below. Hope to see everyone there!

Come join my Rugby World Cup Predictor prediction game on SuperBru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:

http://www.superbru.com/rwcpredictor/pool.php?p=11426990

Pool name: Baksteen's Vaping RWC 
Pool code: proprill


----------

